# Spring 2009 Va. Beach



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd like to start planning an extended weekend trip to Va. beach next year starting from the Potomac River (about 100 miles one way). I have many reservations about sailing in the Atlantic in a 25' boat. Lots of horror stories that have me quite worried about my first ocean experience. I'd like to still do this, as its a very short distance along the coast, and in my own boat. I'm taking baby steps here. 

I'm looking for any advice, equipment checklists, sail inventory, or any other safety gear, epirb, etc. that would be considered standard equipment for a trip like this. I do not currently have a GPS or epirb. The lack of a GPS doesn't bother me nearly as much as losing radio contact with land. I have a handheld VHS which range is limited. I'll probably be hugging the shore anyway. My sail inventory is limited, definitely set up for more racing than coastal cruising, during the spring/summer what are some typical wind speeds that I'll be looking at? Adding another reefing point (or 2) is not out of the question and easily done during the off season (currently only have one reef point). Is a storm sail necessary? 

I appologize for the vague post, I have read the most recent thread about "advice for cruising beginers", but a lot of the details above weren't discused. There may be a good chance I end up doing this single handed but only if I can't find crew. Thanks in advance for any help. 

And if I'm being a wuss, feel free to let me know, and say just do it.


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello,

When you say "reservations sailing in the atlantic" does that mean than you intend to sail north from the Potomac, through the C&D canal and down the Delaware Bay to the Atlantic and down to Va Beach?

That seems to be like "going around your arse to get to your elbow"...

Why not just sail south on the Chesapeake Bay? That is not really the Atlantic and you will be fine with your 25' boat and no EPIRB required.

You can stay close to shore all the way and your handheld VHF will probably do the job (I would get a fixed mounted one, though)

If you go down the Bay, just avoid anything above 20 kts wind and you should be comfortable.

Cheers


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm planning on going south down the bay, but pulling into Rudee Inlet, so its only about 7 miles on the coast. Probably over thinking this.


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok - I see.

If you are only going around Cape Henry down to Rudee inlet - just wait for some good weahter and go. No problems at all.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

zz4gta said:


> I'm planning on going south down the bay, but pulling into Rudee Inlet, so its only about 7 miles on the coast. Probably over thinking this.


ZZ,

If you watch the weather, I think you'll be fine in your boat. It would be nice to have a handheld GPS chartplotter for navigation, but you could do that trip without one. No need for an EPIRB, either.

If you would feel more comfortable with some kind of emergency signaling device, consider getting a VHF that interfaces with or incorporates GPS so your position can be signaled over the DSC. The Standard Horizon 850S has it all-in-one.

I would strongly suggest that you call ahead and get local advice from the Coast Guard about the status of Rudee Inlet. The entrance is an ever-changing, shifting shoal. Don't go by what you see on the charts, especially if you end up with a handheld GPS chartplotter. You MUST get the current local knowledge before entering the inlet, and make the approach in daylight so you can follow the markers (which get shifted regularly).

Sounds like a fun trip! Go for it!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Cool, that was easier than I thought.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

The best equmient lists going are the PHRF A B and C which cover day races close to shore (C) right up to open water overnights (A)

http://www.yralis.org/2008/book/min-equip-and-safety.pdf


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

JohnR, thanks for the info on the shoals, I'll definitely call ahead.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

zz4gta,
I live at the beach and the trip sailing from the bay to Rudee inlet is a piece of cake (weather providing). The problem you are going to have is finding a place to anchor. There is a bridge there that is too low for must any sailboat to get under. There is limited space between the inlet and the bridge. There is an area that provides cover but I am not sure the city will allow anchoring. There are homes an private docks there and no moorings I am aware of.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

SailKing1 said:


> zz4gta,
> I live at the beach and the trip sailing from the bay to Rudee inlet is a piece of cake (weather providing). The problem you are going to have is finding a place to anchor. There is a bridge there that is too low for must any sailboat to get under. There is limited space between the inlet and the bridge. There is an area that provides cover but I am not sure the city will allow anchoring. There are homes an private docks there and no moorings I am aware of.


Good point, SK.

My chart indicates bridge clearance at 35 feet. I have a hunch the Merit 25 is taller than that, but ZZ might be able to get under if he can induce some heel.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

How close is too close?  Straight up she's 34' and some change from waterline to mast head. Plus the windex. hmmm, I guess I should call around to make sure I'll have a place to drop the hook, I could definitly induce some heel, but not sure if I want to risk it.

Tommay, thanks for the link.

edit: According to this site NOAA the fixed bridge has a horizontal clearance of 53ft and a Vertical of only 28ft. Kinda kills that one.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

JohnRPollard said:


> Good point, SK.
> 
> My chart indicates bridge clearance at 35 feet. I have a hunch the Merit 25 is taller than that, but ZZ might be able to get under if he can induce some heel.


John,

Your chart is somewhat accurate. There are two bridges side by side. The new bridge carries traffic north and is 35 ft clearance. The old bridge next to it carries traffic south and is 28 ft clearance.

Rudee is a wide channel by appearance but has serious shoaling on both sides with radical movement.

Not real friendly to sailboats. The next closest inlet from the Atlantic is the Lynnhaven inlet. Bridge is higher but current under bridge is 6 to 7 knots and narrow. Best to stay in little creek or Norfolk area.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The other thing you need to be sure about in the Rudee is approach depth and ocean swell. I think you draw around 4' ...I know I would not attempt it with 6 feet. But if it hasn't been dredged recently and there is a swell running you could get a bump or two on the way in.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds like more trouble than its worth. Maybe just an overnighter to solomon's.  sounds so boreing compared to the ocean.


----------



## Matt Galo (May 3, 2006)

*other options*

There is always the Mobjack Bay or Crisfield on the eastern side. If you want to make a longer trip than Solomans.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Do they have a decent night life out that way? I'd like to visit the eastern shore next season as well. Any places in particular?


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

zz,
i'd skip mobjack bay or the eastern shore if you want anything more than scenery (you know where i keep my boat and it ain't exactly a happening place for nightlife).
depending on how many days you are dedicating to this sojourn, i'd consider:
urbanna
hampton
norfolk
portsmouth

keep in mind it will take you 1.5 days to get from where you are to hampton roads and as i suspect you will be hoofing it most of the time once on land, the aforementioned places offer the best for fun away from the boat.
my $.02


----------



## SailingChase (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey, I have a South Coast 22. Do you think it would be possible to sail down the Chesapeake Bay? It would be my first weekend or overnight cruising trip. I'm thinking about spending a night on Lake Anna to work out all my overnighting kinks then head for the bay. Let me know what you think.

Thanks

Chase


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

The Bay can be great, depending on the weather.  In one race we had 5knts, to 15knts, to nothing, back up to 20+ and topping out at 30knts during a t-storm, and then 0-5 again afterwards. All within 15 hours. Having a smaller boat, try to sail with the wind if possible. Beating into the bay chop kills a lot of speed in lighter boats. 

Sam, thanks for the suggestions, I'll do some more research online.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

chase,
you could sail the bay on a laser..not very comfortable, but you could do it.
a 22' foot boat is big enough to sail the bay, although, there are times when the winds can be pretty significant (also times when there is no wind).
with a 5' draft, you can still sail close enough to shore to duck in should things get a little hairy.
it's a great place to sail, so, go for it.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

zz4gta,
There is a great book about the Bay called "The gunkholers guide to the Chesapeake" Tells everything about all the ports, even suggest trips for 3 days to two weeks. I have one and have and it has been extremely useful.

Norfolk is a good place where you can dock at waterside. Plenty of night life. I live down here so if I can be any help just let me know.

Good luck.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Chase...I would start with sailing some of the Rivers leading to the bay and venture out into the bay if the weather is nice if all you've done is Lake Anna. 
The Potomac, The Rappahannock and the York Rivers all have some great cruising destinations and pretty wide open sailing compared to what you are used to. On a nice day...the Bay itself is great...but things can change quickly and you need to be pretty sure of your skills in a 22 trailer boat to handle 4-6 foot seas and storm force winds that can build quickly in a squall. We had a 22 footer in Urbanna on the Rappahannock for several years and had beaucoup fun between there and the mouth of the bay 12 miles down river. Some weekends we would head out and mess around on the bay and others we would prefer the additional protection of the river. 
BTW...none of the currents in the rivers are anything to worry about...though the mouth of the Potomac can get dicey at the change of tide with wind opposed.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Chase...I would start with sailing some of the Rivers leading to the bay and venture out into the bay if the weather is nice if all you've done is Lake Anna.
> The Potomac, The Rappahannock and the York Rivers all have some great cruising destinations and pretty wide open sailing compared to what you are used to. On a nice day...the Bay itself is great...but things can change quickly and you need to be pretty sure of your skills in a 22 trailer boat to handle 4-6 foot seas and storm force winds that can build quickly in a squall. We had a 22 footer in Urbanna on the Rappahannock for several years and had beaucoup fun between there and the mouth of the bay 12 miles down river. Some weekends we would head out and mess around on the bay and others we would prefer the additional protection of the river.
> BTW...none of the currents in the rivers are anything to worry about...though the mouth of the Potomac can get dicey at the change of tide with wind opposed.


That's good advice. You don't have to sail the _length_ of the Bay to experience it. Carve out a smaller region and poke around a bit, get a feel for it, build experience. Fact is, it is much of the same in many places, so you don't have to see it all to say you've seen it.

Also, I second the Gunkholer's Guide. Well worth the investment.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> Fact is, it is much of the same in many places, so you don't have to see it all to say you've seen it.


Kind of why I was only planning on doing 7 miles of coastal sailing.  Obviously not offshore, but I could say I've sailed in the ocean.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

zz4gta said:


> Kind of why I was only planning on doing 7 miles of coastal sailing.  Obviously not offshore, but I could say I've sailed in the ocean.


If that's what you really want to do... Consider completing a Delmarva Peninsula circumnavigation. There are some clubs that do it, and there used to be a mini cruising rally. Some folks just take a week or two vacation and do it for fun.

With a little prep/planning it is doable.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

My chart says vert clearance is 28' but it also shows an area to the south with no bridge that might provide some anchorage (Lake Wesley). As for sailing in the Atlantic, as others have said pick your weather carefully and you should be fine. BUT, don't forget that sail down the Bay can also be treacherous! I sailed my 22' boat from just south of Annapolis to Yorktown several years ago (ok it was 31 years ago). I was hit by 2 large thunder storms that joined forces at Smith Point (South side of the mouth of the Potomac and The Bay) and we had 40 knot winds and 8' waves! I was fine but another boat sank in that storm and several people died! There are few places to pull into in the Southern Bay (maybe better to say they are farther apart), and it can be bad if the weather isn't good. A good rule of thumb for The Bay is be off the water (Anchored) by 4pm and you "should" be safe. As you go further South if the wind is out of the SE you will be sailing in similar conditions to the Atlantic as it is a straight shot from Mobjack Bay past Cape Henry. I don't mean to scare you off, just be prudent.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>
<o>I have men tioned this elsewhere but you should have a look at NOAA This is a set of NOAA charts overlaid on Google Maps and while it has some errors/prpblems it is an excellent resource for planning (I have NO connection to them other than using the product). It allows you to see the satelite image blended (as much or as little as you wish) with the NOAA chart.</o>


----------

